# Boxing Day Specials at Sea U Marine



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

wish you and your families a wonderful Holiday season, Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year.

Boxing Day Specials!!
(Dec 26,2010. from 10am to 6 pm)
Don`t miss out the biggest Saving of the Year!!

Livestock:

All Indo. Coral & Clams 50%OFF
Aussie Coral Huge Price Mark-down!! 40% OFF
Marine Fish & invert: Most fish 50% OFF, all inverts 50% OFF.
CB Seahorse 35%OFF

Dry Goods:

B-Ionic Liquid Additive 16,32 and 64oz
30% off
Ocean Nutrition flakes 50% off
Marineland Activated Carbon 2Litre $11.99ea
3.78L $21.99ea
Aqueon Power heads All models
25% OFF
Seachem Additives 25% off
Kent Marine additives 35% off
All Power Compact Lamps 20%off
SeaChem test kits 30%0ff
Chemipure Elite (s) $9.99ea
(L) $15.99ea
Salifert, Elos and TM test kit 20% off

D/D Pro Salt
50Gal Mix $27.99ea
180Gal Mix $64.99ea
Ushio MH Bulbs
150W,175W,250W and 400W( 14K and 20K)
20%off
Zeovit Products 20% off

AquaticLife Dual T5HO fixture 20% off
Quad T5HO fixture 20% off
CaribSea Reef Sand 40ibs $34ea
Oolite 30ibs $29ea
CaribSea CA Media 20% off
Maxjet power heads 20% off
Bubble King skimmers 10% off

Tunze Product 10% off
Vortech Mp 40W and Mp 10esW 10% off

Deltec Products 10% off

Giesemann T5 Bulbs 24,39, 54 and 80W 20%off
Korallen-Zurcht T5 Bulbs
24,39,54 and 80W 20% off
Vertex Alpha Cone Skimmer 10% off.
Vertex IN Model Skimmer 20% off.
Vertex Universal Filter 1L and 2L reactor 20%
Vertex Bio-Pallets 500ml and 1000ml 25%off.
Sedra Pumps...........................................20 %off
Omega One fish Food..............................20%off
New life Spectrum fish food....................20%off
Tropic Marin Pro 200G............................$95ea
AquaVitro Salt 225G................................$95ea
Reef Best Salt 150G.................................$99ea
PhosBan Reactors...................................20%off
Oceanic Bio-Cube Tanks ..........................20%off
Stands.........................10%off
Blueline external Pumps..........................15%off

Any non-listed dry goods from 10 to 15% off**

**Please ask Sea U Marine staff for more detail.

Holiday Store Hours:

Dec24,2010................11am-4:30pm
Dec25,2010................Closed
Dec26,2010................10am-6:00pm (Boxing Day)
Dec27,2010................Closed
Dec31,2010................11am-4:30pm
Jan 01,2011................Closed

Cheers,
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089

-- 
Sea U Marine
B2-10 Apple Creek Blvd
Markham On
L3R 5Z1


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Ken! thanks for the sales!  Also it's great to see you FINALLY joined GTAA!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya man, welcome to the GTAA! Hope you post here more often!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

So I guess I'll be seeing a lot of you guys there then lol.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to know Christmas sales is here. I need to get more fish and some dry goods.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

No LR specials?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fury165 said:


> No LR specials?


I was hoping for some live rock specials as well...


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Great top see you on here Ken...Little guys I got from you on Tuesday are doing fine. thanx for the help.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

what is the price for Giesemann T5 Bulbs 54w?


----------



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

fury165 said:


> No LR specials?


Forgot to mention about the LR

Used Fiji LR $2.0/lbs

Premium Branching Indo. LR Reg $6.99/lbs,Boxing day price $4.49/lbs no min. quantities required.

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sea U Marine said:


> Forgot to mention about the LR
> 
> Used Fiji LR $2.0/lbs
> 
> ...


Fantastic Ken, thanks for taking time to respond even on a holiday!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I had to force him to join - he thought he had to pay to post his specials here!

See you guys later today =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was there today. Never seen so good prices.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sig said:


> Was there today. Never seen so good prices.


Yes, Ken's known for that lol...I'm not ready to buy anything 

Might drop by since my buddy is working


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Was there eariler some amazing deals! Thanks Ken. Thinking I should have bought a few more corals.....brampton to markham not that far thinking I may head back


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

FML I am not going to make it there today


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great deal on the LR, lots left if you guys want to get in on the deal!


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

went there at 1030..then came back again at 3...couldn't resist the coral cat shark...what a great boxing day


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I am soooo bummed that I couldn't make it. Family stuff and all  Wish this was a Boxing WEEK sale....  You guys make me jealous- go on and gloat, LOL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I just wish they had more staff to serve. It was mess - 3 guys for probably 100 customers. I was there from 10 to 11:30

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> I just wish they had more staff to serve. It was mess - 3 guys for probably 100 customers. I was there from 10 to 11:30


huh.... I went after 12:00pm and I got served immediately  still lots of items for sale and the crowd was manageable.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> huh.... I went after 12:00pm and I got served immediately  still lots of items for sale and the crowd was manageable.


you wish, I got what you would buy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> you wish, I got what you would buy


I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------

